# Citation Alas!!! 11/13



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Decided to due a little "late night" gulp tossin session wadin around the churchland Bridge section of the ER last night. got in the water at 22:15 and started castin a 1/4oz jighead 4" gulp shrimp and on about the tenth cast into the lightline "fish on"!!! i believe this fish spent more time on top of the water than under it.well after several minutes of some serious struggling on the 10lb cajun, i had a what i knew was an over 5lb speck.put her on the stringer and casted a couple of three more times to no avail. decided i had done enough and got outta the water at 22:45(not a bad 1/2 hour). got home and discover this fish was 27 1/2" and 7lbs 2oz. on my scales.Took the speck to get weighed at lunch and it was certified at 6lbs 8oz.

i'll put some pics up tomorrow


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

thats a nice fish!..cant wait to see some pics of it


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

way to go, drooling to see that pic


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

nice speck


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Very nice fish...and tasty too, I'll bet...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

rock out! 
too bad they taste like crap...;-)


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Congrats on a great catch!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Commisioner Gordon!!!*

Holy Speck Batman!!!

Talk about a Fin-Mobile, the Penguin would be furious if he found out you were stealing his grub!!!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Great job my biggest this season 4 pounds tops LOL 1/2 and you get a 7 pounder WTG


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Perty work man*

thats a big un.. JAM


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats a great job!!!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

let me try a pic


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

well since that went well, how 'bout another?










dont 'ya just love fillin' out paperwork???


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

nice fish... stuff dreams are made of...


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

very nice speck! Congrats!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

baitslinger -- very congratulations!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

baitslingin said:


> well since that went well, how 'bout another?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could pass for Dr.Bubba's younger twin. Both of ya has an ugly mug

Purty werk....that's a fatty!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> you could pass for Dr.Bubba's younger twin. Both of ya has an ugly mug
> 
> Purty werk....that's a fatty!


ugly mug or not, at least i can reach the beer on the top shelf of the fridge


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

baitslingin said:


> ugly mug or not, at least i can reach the beer on the top shelf of the fridge


Now thats funny!!! Perty work on the speck.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

baitslingin said:


> ugly mug or not, at least i can reach the beer on the top shelf of the fridge



AS long it ain't the last one.....I'll be happy with the bottem shelf....

If'n its the last one....then I'd hafta jump some shoulders.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That is one FAT fish !!!!!!!

Congrats on the catch !!!!!!!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice spec, congrats


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

whatta ya mean "younger"?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

oh yea thats a speck


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome fish!

definately a fatty too


Jesse


----------

